# Short piano piece



## Dr. Jekyll

Hi there!

As you may suspect, I'm a complete amateur in composing and, although I don't have much knowledge of classical music, I like it very much. Anyway, the soundtrack from some old video game inspired me to try and compose something by myself.

Here is a very short piano piece that I made this night. It's computer-generated since I usually don't play piano but guitar (rock and blues stuff). I don't expect it to be good but I just want to see what others think.

Some opinions please!


----------



## Dr. Jekyll

Here is another (maybe a bit improved version) but still incoplete. It's actually just a bunch of ideas put together.

http://www.box.net/shared/5simcffz0h


----------



## Ben

Hi there Dr. Jekyll,

I don't mean to be discouraging, because it is not a bad start at all. Its a good start. However, my main concern is the "pre-dictated" phrase endings. Every phrase is short and finds resolution in the same tonic center.

Wheres the surprise? Where does it change? What are you trying to convey?

You need to vary the length of the phrases, augment your sense of pitch and melody. Let the music reach for something. Make the music have to *work *to accomplish resolution. The more you make it actually _work _the more passionate your music will become. More life-like, more real, more honest. Thats the best way I could put it, hope it helps.

- Ben


----------



## chillowack

I agree with Ben: this is not a bad start at all, and you should continue developing your skills.

I'm not sure I would classify this as "classical music," it almost feels more Native American or Oriental in style.

Again, I agree with Ben that more variety would be great, and perhaps you can focus on that for your next piece. The main thing is to keep learning and growing. Good luck!


----------



## Dr. Jekyll

Ben said:


> I don't mean to be discouraging...


No, no, no... You were not discouraging at all!!!

This "thing" that I uploaded is actually just a bunch of some short ideas put together. It was never meant to be a piece of music anyway. I just wanted to see if it sounds even a bit right.

And I know _exactly_ what you guys are talking about. These phrases are short and very predictable (for example, every phrase ends on tonic and have almost the same duration).

I started to read some books concerning harmony, voice leading, counterpoint and so on. I think they'll be quite helpful. I'll try to do something more serious afterwards.

Thanks for your comments and advices. They are very helpful!


----------

